# Carter RIK1 Stabilizer for Rikon saws



## stevenhsieh

Does anyone here know if it will fit on Grizzly G0555P bandsaw?


----------



## Ken90712

I saw these at the show a cpl times and have come close to buying it. It was the price that had me wondering. But I guess its like buying a table saw then having to buy a 110 dollar Forrest Blade for it. Nice review. Think I might have to buy this.


----------



## SteveMI

Lashing - Which Rikon did you put it on? I have the lowly 10" since it fits in my shop and does what I need.

Carter site says it fits mine. They will be at a local Woodworking show later in the month and I am thinking of picking one up.

Steve.


----------



## lashing

I have the 10-325. The carter replaces the whole guide assembly.

Last night I noticed it tries to wander on straight lines. No biggie since its designed for curves but a sidenote.


----------



## SteveMI

I picked up one of the stabilizers yesterday at the Carter booth of Woodworking Show and installed it. I only have a 1/4" blade (that I haven't damaged) at this time and it works great. I noticed that the blade is not in same position on lower tire as the upper tire after the preload. So, I went back to the show today and asked about that. They said it was normal and no problem.

I bought the Craftsman clone of Rikon 10-305 and had replaced two of the guide ball bearings before. In taking the guides off for the Carter, I found that another two guide ball bearings had frozen up. First time they froze it was evident because I was getting sparks. This stabilizer does away with that problem.

With a 10" saw, larger than 1/4" blade isn't much value anyway since the maximum cutting height is 4 5/8".

Steve.


----------

